# UFC 114 Rampage Vs. Rashad Tonight



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Who do you like? I really want to see Rampage KO Rashad, if they stay up it can happen but Rashad is a technical fighter and if it goes to the ground I think he gets the edge.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I want rampage to whoop rashad's azz. Then again its gonna come down to one punch and who can land it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i hope rampage knocks evans head off of his shoulders.. it all depends which rampage shows up....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't stand Evans, but Props. He's a good fighter.... Time for him to get a beat down, I hope tonight is the night.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Tonight was not the night. Gotta take my hat off to rashad.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

10-4. He brought his A game but I thought Rampage had him TKO'd in the third and still can't believe he survived.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Details, I didnt get ta watch it...


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ X2
So Rashad won, if so I kinda figured he would. Rampage is more of a power fighter that will come out and knock your head off in the first round vs Rashad whos more technical that will wear you down to where he wants you then make you tap or KO you. I like them both, bet it was a good match, both great fighters, wish I could seen it.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Was not an exciting fight. Little stand up here and there. Glad I didnt pay for it at my house. If that tells you any thing


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

pretty much all rashad did was get in close push rampage up against the cage try to take him down rashad did land a pretty good right in the first round but rashad didn't live up to what he said he said he'd beat rampage in his own game so he pu$$ed out and didnt try to go toe to toe with him like he said which was smart on his part cuz he woulda gotten whooped that way but the second round was pretty much the same as the first rashad got a take down and pretty much controlled the round but didn't do much of anything then in the third rampage got a nich left in and put rashad on his back then hit him with about 5 hits and at what point it should of been called cuz he was not defending himself but it didn't so then the grappled on the ground a little bit got back up and rashad was still rocked pretty bad but rampage didn't capitalize on it and let rashad get his head back on so rampage was not nearly aggressive enough like he said he was gonna be if he would of been he probably would of gotten his hand raised instead


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well they talked a better fight than they put on...


----------

